# Spatone for anaemia



## LilyAnne (Oct 18, 2003)

GP surgery rang 5 mins ago and said I'm a bit anaemic (10.4) and have some ferrous sulphate aside for me   . I know this will cause constipation and wondered on any other option? A friend suggested spatone from Holland and Barrett but can't find it on their website and not able to contact her at the moment.
Love Lily. xx


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

Yes, spatone is a good way of getting the iron without constipation, as is floridex.  I'm pretty sure you can buy them from boots as well,

Hope this helps,

emilycaitlin xx


----------

